# Betral treatment - please help identify problem pic added



## lovnchely (Jul 17, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of treating a bacteria infection with this. 

I was told by the person who sold me my frogs to treat terrarium and frogs with Betral to kill any bacteria in the terrarium. 

I have only had the frogs for a week and have lost 2 and still have a few not eating. I have cantacted most of the vets around and they won't help me out. 


Anyon know of another way to treat this? 

Steph


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

I've used Baytril a lot in the past but never on frogs and never to clear out a terrarium. The problem you'll face with using Baytril in the terrarium to kill 'any' bacteria is that there is a very, very, very high (~100%) chance that you will have many, many, many, many resistant bacteria who will quickly recolonize the terrarium.
Are you absolutely positive that a bacterial infection was the PRIMARY cause of death in each case? Often there are other issues that can induce problems with infection. Alternatively, it is possible that bacteria had nothing to do with the fatality and it was some other environmental condition. Perhaps if you post more details (e.g. temps, humidity, age of froglets) someone else can chime in with more advice...
I hope this helps,
B


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I've used baytril injections on snakes before to treat respiratory infections. I'm not sure if it's the same medication you are talking about though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I am severely skeptical about treating the terrarium with baytril.. not only will you likely have resistant strains but you are also likely to make it worse if you say encourage resistance in Aeromonas which is a common soil bacteria that can also infect the frogs. Often these bacteria are kept in check due to competition with other bacteria and if you tip the scales towards one of the potential pathogens you are going to cause more problems with the frogs. 

How did you determine that it is a bacterial infection and not enviromental, parasite, fungal, viral or husbandry related? 

Ed


----------



## lovnchely (Jul 17, 2007)

My humidity is consistantly 96-98 and my temp stays at 76 during the day and might get to 73 at night. I'm not sure of the age of my frogs. I spoke to the person that I purchased them from and I thinking that he is clueless and sells the frogs to make a quick buck. I am building a new set up and will most likely not move these frogs to the new set up. I will most likely shop for new frogs. 

Thanks to everyone
Steph


----------



## lovnchely (Jul 17, 2007)

This is what I am dealing with on my frogs. I had 8 in a 55 Gal tank and I only have 5 left. 1 of the five shows this on his nose... would it be best to remove the other that show nothing and place them in a temperary home for the time being? 

Thanks
Steph


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

you need to get an impression smear taken of the lesion to determine the causative factor (or factors (for example protozoal, bacterial, fungal and viral agents may be involved in the lesion)). If it is being caused by a fungal infection for example then enrofloxin (baytril) will not be of much use. 
The frog also needs to have the jaw area examined to determine if it can still feed. If it cannot then it either needs supportive feedings or to be evaluated to determine if healing can occur before it starves. If the jaw is still fine and it can feed then a prescription for Silvadene Cream 1% maybe of use (check with a vet over the smears) provided you are careful to not block the nostrils and impede breathing (provoded the nostrils are still open at this point). 

If you have lost multiple frogs to the same problem then there is something wrong with the enclosure and the enclosure needs to be reevaluated as to issues. 

Ed


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Ed is always one step ahead of me- and I agree as always.

FYI- dilute bleach is a much better way to disinfect a terrarium. Of course, the tank should be cleaned and empty and don't use it of your frogs

Did your frog have this problem when you bought it?
Also- is this spreading to the other frogs?

Baytril may help control secondary infections, but you should to get to the bottom of why it has it in the first place.
Any chance the frog could have scraped it on an abrasive screen or a hot light?
Best of luck
JD


----------

